# RAM C15 vs C16



## Schupas (8. Januar 2017)

Was bedeuten diese Werte bei RAM Riegeln und welche sind besser?

C16
Gskill F4-3200C16Q-32GTZ Memory D4 3200 32GB C16 TridZ: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

C15
Gskill F4-3200C15Q-32GTZ Memory D4 3200 32GB C15 TridZ: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Bin dabei mir neuen RAM zu kaufen, jedoch weiß ich nicht welchen, da beide gleich viel kosten.


----------



## markus1612 (8. Januar 2017)

Wenn beide dasselbe kosten, nimm die mit CL15.


----------



## Schupas (8. Januar 2017)

Alles klar und was macht das aus, bzw bedeutet das?


----------



## sinchilla (8. Januar 2017)

der ist minimal schneller bei selbem takt

Column Address Strobe Latency – Wikipedia


----------



## Schupas (9. Januar 2017)

Danke!


----------



## Meroveus (10. Januar 2017)

Aus Command Latency und Takt ergibt sich die Zugriffszeit in Nanosekunden. 

Beispiel:

15 (CL): 3000 (Takt) x 2000 = 10 ns

16 (CL): 3000 (Takt) x 2000 = 10,66 ns

Somit ist bei gleichem Takt CL15 schneller als CL16.


----------



## Schleifer (10. Januar 2017)

...wobei der CL16er irgendwie cooler aussieht...

Wenn Du nicht grad ein Quad-Channel Interface auf dem Board hast: Würdens nicht auch zwei 16GB Riegel tun? 260 Tacken für RAM ist gefühlt ein recht saftiger Preis.

EDIT: Jetzt auf 2 Riegel bezogen:

50€ günstiger bei CL 16: G.Skill Trident Z silber/rot DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-38 (F4-3200C16D-32GTZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
15€ günstiger bei CL 15: G.Skill Trident Z silber/rot DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3200, CL15-15-15-35 (F4-3200C15D-32GTZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
15€ günstiger bei *CL 14*: G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3200, CL14-14-14-34 (F4-3200C14D-32GVK) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## markus1612 (10. Januar 2017)

Und wenn man ein Quadchannel System hat braucht man keine 3200MHz RAMs zu kaufen.


----------



## Schleifer (10. Januar 2017)

@markus: Na ja so darfst du das nicht sehen. Geht ja immer auch darum, dass man gefühlt sauschnellen RAM hat. Objektiv halten sich die Auswirkungen in Grenzen, aber subjektiv...
Die Zahl vorne ist da ja maßgeblich (DDR4-XXXX). Welche CL ist dann doch zweitrangig. Nur aus purer Logik werkeln bei mir ja auch keine DDR3-2400er Riegel.


----------



## Meroveus (10. Januar 2017)

Schleifer schrieb:


> @markus: Na ja so darfst du das nicht sehen. Geht ja immer auch darum, dass man gefühlt sauschnellen RAM hat. Objektiv halten sich die Auswirkungen in Grenzen, aber subjektiv...
> Die Zahl vorne ist da ja maßgeblich (DDR4-XXXX). Welche CL ist dann doch zweitrangig. Nur aus purer Logik werkeln bei mir ja auch keine DDR3-2400er Riegel.



Den Sarkasmus habe ich verstanden. Bei Dual Channel macht schneller Ram (3000 MHz aufwärts) wenigstens noch Sinn, um mehr Bandbreite zu generieren. Bei Quad Channel ist das ganze nur noch bedingt Sinnvoll und das auch nur bis man am Punkt der maximalen Bandbreite der CPU angelangt ist. Ich dümpel mit CL15 2133 MHz schon bei 45 GB/s rum und sehe daher keine Notwendigkeit für über 3000 MHz Ram bei Quad Channel.


----------



## Schleifer (10. Januar 2017)

Das war gar nicht mal sarkastisch gemeint. Wollte nur ausdrücken, dass es in den Bereichen eher ne Frage des Egos ist, als der Sinnhaftigkeit.


----------



## Meroveus (11. Januar 2017)

Schleifer schrieb:


> Das war gar nicht mal sarkastisch gemeint. Wollte nur ausdrücken, dass es in den Bereichen eher ne Frage des Egos ist, als der Sinnhaftigkeit.



Wollte damit nur ausdrücken, das mir dein Anliegen nicht entgangen ist. Viele kaufen leider nach dem Prinzip bigger / faster = better (weil es sich toller Anfühl, auch wenn die meisten davon nichts mitbekommen), trifft leider nur bei wenigen Dingen zu.


----------



## ebastler (11. Januar 2017)

Schleifer schrieb:


> Das war gar nicht mal sarkastisch gemeint. Wollte nur ausdrücken, dass es in den Bereichen eher ne Frage des Egos ist, als der Sinnhaftigkeit.


Willst du mir etwa sagen, dass mein RAM nur aus Egogründen im PC ist? Was fällt dir ein, so was zu behaupten??

...

Okay. Irgendwie ja. Ertappt. [emoji14]

Irgendwann macht es rein rational kaum mehr Sinn, aber wenn man schon so nen teuren Unterbau hat fühlt es sich mMn einfach falsch an, da langsamen RAM reinzustecken. Und ob ich 210€ oder 170€ für meinen RAM zahle (war bei mir damals der Preis für 4*8 GB trident Z 3200 c15 oder 4*8 GB irgendwas 2666 c irgendwas) ist irgendwann ziemlich irrelevant, auf den Gesamtpreis bezogen.


----------



## Meroveus (12. Januar 2017)

ebastler schrieb:


> Irgendwann macht es rein rational kaum mehr Sinn, aber wenn man schon so nen teuren Unterbau hat fühlt es sich mMn einfach falsch an, da langsamen RAM reinzustecken.



Ich hab eher ein schlechtes Gewissen so wenig nehmen zu müssen. Es sollten ursprünglich mal 128GB werden, die waren aber grade nicht da und es musste schnell gehen . Geschwindigkeit empfinde ich zweitrangig, es gibt genug Komponenten im Rechner die deutlich langsamer sind (wenn nicht sogar alle ).


----------



## Threshold (12. Januar 2017)

ebastler schrieb:


> Irgendwann macht es rein rational kaum mehr Sinn, aber wenn man schon so nen teuren Unterbau hat fühlt es sich mMn einfach falsch an, da langsamen RAM reinzustecken. Und ob ich 210€ oder 170€ für meinen RAM zahle (war bei mir damals der Preis für 4*8 GB trident Z 3200 c15 oder 4*8 GB irgendwas 2666 c irgendwas) ist irgendwann ziemlich irrelevant, auf den Gesamtpreis bezogen.



Ich hab noch 500€ für den RAM bezahlt.


----------



## Gothic1806 (12. Januar 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hab noch 500€ für den RAM bezahlt.



Ich Erinnere mich noch für 2 GB DDR2 260€ gezahlt zu haben 2007  meine 32GB jetzt waren dagegen ein Schnäppchen .

P.S. oder es war schon 2006 weiß nimma genau ^^


----------



## ebastler (13. Januar 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hab noch 500€ für den RAM bezahlt.


Tja, early adopter vs late buyer. Hab den Eimer ja erst nen Monat.


----------

